# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الجزائر >  مراسيم تنفيذية 2008 تتعلق بالموثق و التوثيق

## هيثم الفقى

مرسوم تنفيذي رقم 08-244 ممضي في 03 غشت 2008 
وزارة العدل 
الجريدة الرسمية عدد 45 مؤرخة في 06 غشت 2008، الصفحة 20 
يحدد كيفيات مسك محاسبة الموثق ومراجعتها. 

مرسوم تنفيذي رقم 08-242 يحدد شروط الالتحاق بمهنة الموثق و ممارستها و نظامها التأديبي و قواعد تنظيمها 

مرسوم تنفيذي رقم 08-243 يحدد أتعاب الموثق 


التحميل : 

مراسيم تنفيذية 2008 تتعلق بالموثق و التوثيق.PDF‏

----------

